# My SkyBlue



## Lexx (May 27, 2011)

If you've seen my recent posts then you've seen my new baby SkyBlue! Here's a few pics of him!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*SkyBlue is just as cute as he can possibly be!

Look at him all cuddled up.
I just had to lighten the picture. *


----------



## maryann (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice photos and he's a fantastic blue!


----------



## Lexx (May 27, 2011)

Thanks, my Tablet takes better pics then my phone, but the Tablet only has a camera on the top of the screen. So it's hard to get a good photo, without it being an awkward position!

Thanks for Lightening(sp?) up that Photo FaeryBee.

Now i just have to figure out why the one of him on my head turned 90 deg.?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Lexx said:



Thanks for Lightening(sp?) up that Photo FaeryBee.

Now i just have to figure out why the one of him on my head turned 90 deg.?

Click to expand...

You're welcome. Not sure why your photo ended up rotated when you attached it.*


----------



## Lexx (May 27, 2011)

Good lord, you really didn't have to do the close up! lol. Any closer and everyone would be able to read the serial number on my Septum ring!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your SkyBlue is such a little cuddlebug, I see you are best friends already!


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 19, 2014)

He's adorable! Parrotlets are so cute!


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

He is absolutely precious,I love the pic of him cuddled up to


----------



## Lexx (May 27, 2011)

He's already started training me. When he is out with me and wants scritches he beaks my thumb! lol. oh the things he will have me doing!


----------



## Lexx (May 27, 2011)

So he's picked his sleeping spot for the night! Haha, who knew that slinkies could do more then go down the stairs!


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Love it! Little cutie in the slinky. What a great photo!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a beautiful little bird....


----------

